# Change color of visited links



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't know if this is the correct forum so if it's not please direct me to the right one. I use Windows 10 and Firefox. When I do a search using Google I can't tell which sites I've visited and which are new. Can anyone tell me how to change the color of the visited sites? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

By default unclicked links are royal blue, and clicked links are a light purple. 
In Firefox, go to the Menu bar on the upper right or click* Alt+F10 *choose *Options/Content/Fonts & Colors/Colors/ *choose your colors then *Override colors..Always*. This may change the way web pages look though.


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply. I tried your suggestion but this changed the web pages themselves - this is not what I want to do. When I do a Google search I get a page of suggested links. I would like to change the color of the ones I visit from the default light purple to perhaps red and keep the ones I haven't clicked on in the default blue color. Is this at all possible? It is difficult to distinguish the sites I have been to with the current default colors of blue and purple.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you change_ override colors.. always_ back to *High Contrast Only,* the color change will work on_ any_ page, like Craigslist, _except _Google, and other Search engines. I don't know why.


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks, but I don't think I am explaining myself correctly. I don't want to change the colors of the actual web pages. I just want to change the colors on the search page itself. The page that gives you a list of links. I want to be able to change the color of the links I have already clicked on. Is that possible?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I understand you perfectly. As I stated in post *#4,* if you follow the instructions in post *#2* but do _not_ change the Override Colors to _Always_*,* but leave it as *High Contrast Only*, the links change color on _Every_ web site _but _Google and Bing, like Craigslist. It seems Google have their own color scheme that overrides user changes.


----------



## candy15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks, I got it. I've been trying to change the colors on Google. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

